
The Shoestring App Developer Behind the Iowa Caucus Debacle - rrauenza
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-shoestring-app-developer-behind-the-iowa-caucus-debacle-11580904037
======
rrauenza
The yahoo link takes you past the paywall:
[https://news.yahoo.com/m/cb69e956-d98a-337b-91f5-5307354f364...](https://news.yahoo.com/m/cb69e956-d98a-337b-91f5-5307354f364d/the-
shoestring-app-developer.html)

------
MeteorMarc
Behind paywall, interesting title!

~~~
rrauenza
Apologies -- it didn't appear to be when I posted it from my phone.

